# Looking for cheap dirt bike



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I am looking for a dirtbike to ride around on our property. Preferably a 125cc 2 stroke for $500 or less. Please send me a PM if you know someone that has something they dont ride anymore and would like to sell.


----------



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 125 Honda 4 stroke 2008 model I'll sell for $700


----------

